# Anyone Have Any Funny Baking Disasters



## cookienut (Sep 6, 2004)

I tried to see if there was a thread for this and couldn't find one, so if there is one, I apologize for repeating it.

I thought this thread would be funny and interesting, I didn't know where to put it, so I thought I would put it here.

When my sister and I were about 8 and 10, she decided she wanted to make "4" biscuits.  Why shame up with four I don't know.  Even though I was the older one, at that time I wasn't interested in cooking so I left everything up to her.  She made the biscuits, put the 4 biscuits on the cookie sheet and put them in the oven.  We were sitting at the kitchen table waiting for them to bake, while we kept hearing this banging noise.  For some reason we just didn't pay any attention.  About 15 minutes later, we couldn't believe our eyes.  The oven door and literally popped open all the way.  I have no idea what my sister put in that biscuit recipe, but those 4 biscuits were HUGE, enough to open the oven door and push the cookie sheet halfway out the door.  We couldn't help it, but we laughed so hard we cried.  It reminded me of the Lucy episode of when she made the bread and it came out of the oven too


----------



## kyles (Sep 6, 2004)

I can't top that. I made a cake for Christmas once, when I was about 16. It had one almond in the middle and was basically a butter cake and whoever got the almond was king for the day. Well it looked beautiful when it came out of the oven. I turned it out, and there was a crater underneath the cake. No idea how that happened! I have seen craters at the top when they sin, but this was like some sort of chemical reaction!!!

However my darling grandmother and her sister managed to demolish most of it between them, so it can't have been too terrible!


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 6, 2004)

I made frosting that tasted like rubber once for some random reason i still can't figure out y


----------



## cookienut (Sep 6, 2004)

I just thought of another mistake I made myself  baking Christmas cookies for work. Years ago when I still lived in NY, I made cookies for the guys at work for Christmas.  I always made these special butter cookies among the assortment.  Well this one year, I made more of an assortment than I usually did.  When it came time to bake the butter cookies, they came out flat as pancakes. I was sick to my stomache.  I tasted them.  Well, they still tasted great so I brought them in anyway.  Would you believe everyone loved them so much they asked me to make them again the next Christmas.  I tried and tried to duplicate the recipe.  I didn't know what I did wrong, too much flour, too little flour, was it the baking powder, the sugar, what?  Anyway, no matter what I came up with, I always seemed to come up with the puffed up version even with minor changes.  So maybe you should always record your ingredients on a recorder while you are putting in the ingredients so that if you make a great mistake, at least you can duplicate it.


----------



## foodmonitr (Sep 6, 2004)

When my daughter was younger she wanted to help me make People Puppy Chow. She said she was going to put the powdered sugar in the zipper bag. After coating the cereal we couldn't wait to eat some so we both put big hand fulls in our mouths. We knew immediately that something was wrong because all we tasted was paste. She had used flour for the coating and not powdered sugar! After drinking plenty of water to break up the paste in our mouths, we made another batch. 
Apparently she had grabbed the flour from the freezer which was next to the powdered sugar. I label them now!


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Sep 6, 2004)

I did pfeffernoose{sp ALL wrong I know I know}cookies one year at christmas time, well instead of using regular mollasas I used "black strap". INEDIBLE nasty yuck yuck yuck BLEAH

Errrr.... I mean they were really bad


----------



## Audeo (Sep 6, 2004)

For my very first Christmas Dinner that I insisted upon hosting as a brand new bride...I tried making a sweet potatoe casserole I had found in a magazine that had a topping of pecans and maple syrup.  Despite what the magazine had suggested, the topping came out harder than concrete.  I found out days later that my husband's grandmother (such a gracious lady!) broke two back teeth!

It took several years before I could coax everyone back to my place...!


----------



## jkath (Sep 8, 2004)

Sorry, not baking, but a great cooking one:
My neighbor and I get together to do "once a month cooking" and always have a really fun day together. We were preparing one meal that had chicken breasts, and after I washed the chicken, I put them into a bowl for their seasonings. Since my neighbor is very tidy, she started washing the dishes. After many plates, she picked up a bowl and there was a forgotten chicken breast in it, swimming in "Lemon Fresh" Joy dishwasing soap!
To this day, if we want to give each other a giggle, we call over and invite the other for "Lemon Chicken"


----------



## beaulana2 (Sep 8, 2004)

I was about 11 years old I wanted to suprise my mom with a valentines cake. Of course I wanted it heart shaped, soooooooooo I used my mom's plastic heart shaped candy dish. Needless to say when my mom got home with the fire dept. in her driveway, a ruined oven, and a crying daughter saying "I did not know plastic did not go in the oven" It was not her best Valentine's day.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 8, 2004)

I guess mine would have to be when a friend of mine & I decided to make sugar cookies for our mothers & my friend was reading the recipes to me & she got the salt & sugar ammounts mixed up. The cookies wound up being salt cookies instead. At least our mothers appriciated the gesture!


----------



## jasonr (Sep 9, 2004)

Mine is similar to Beaulana's, although I was 20 at the time  I was baking cookies at my parents' place, and I used this brown plastic sheet. After a while, I went to check on the cookies, and I noticed this brown liquid dripping down from the rack. At first I was surprised, because I didn't see how there could have been so much chocolate in the cookies! Then I realized my mistake.... The plastic was fused with the rack, and it was IMPOSSIBLE to seperate the two. As a result, my mom's oven has one less rack today


----------



## marmalady (Sep 9, 2004)

My story is similar to the biscuit one, only with cream puffs!!  I guess I was about 12, and decided to try to make cream puffs; well, the recipe said to drop them by 'tablespoonfuls' on the baking sheet, and I thought that was way too puny looking, so I about tripled the size.  The cream puffs were about the size of a honeydew melon!!


----------



## Vegas Girl (Sep 10, 2004)

Not funny.....but I sometimes have problems with cookies too.  I've had oatmeal cookies spread flat all over the pan, and sometimes cookies with a lot of butter do too.  Yes, my pan is cool so that's not the problem.  They still taste good, but I can't serve/take them to people.  I don't have a problem with chocolate chips.  I need to find some more foolproof cookie recipes.


----------



## chefcyn (Sep 10, 2004)

*Yucky cookies*



			
				crewsk said:
			
		

> I guess mine would have to be when a friend of mine & I decided to make sugar cookies for our mothers & my friend was reading the recipes to me & she got the salt & sugar ammounts mixed up. The cookies wound up being salt cookies instead. At least our mothers appriciated the gesture!


We had a similar incident--my mom kept the dry ingredients in Maxwell House coffee jars, with no labels, and my sister made Baking powder chocolate chip cookies(no flour) talk about YUCKY!


----------



## ParrotheadLizzy (Sep 14, 2004)

I've been designated as the dessert maker @ work for potlucks. Two years ago, I made pies for our Thanksgiving lunch. I made one pumpkin, and one apple. The apple was amazing.

The pumpkin pie looked a little odd. I thought I'd better try it first, I didn't want anyone else to try it if it was bad. Turns out, I used the recipe off a can of pumpkin pie filling, when all I used was pure pumpkin. It was awful!

I'm so glad I tried it first!

Liz


----------

